# anxiety...stinks



## 18902 (Oct 10, 2005)

I have been having some weird things going on lately. My GERD has not been as bad as usual but it acts up when I am stressed. I am not even sure why I am stressed since I think things are going well. However, I have bouts of pains in differant areas, shoulders, chest, arms. I usually get this when I am just sitting around doing nothing, except thinking. WHen I am active or around people, I feel fine. I have had chest xrays, ekgs, scans, everythign and my heart and such are normal and fine. This has to be stress.Has anyone had success with natural medicine such as St Johns or such. I was previously on prescribed meds and my Dr is not a big fan of keeping me on them.ANy other ways to rid myself of this. Thx


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome dbac


----------

